# How to deal with StretchMarks



## ehsen (Sep 29, 2007)

I have stretch marks on my shoulders. They appeared after I start weight training. How can i get rid of them?


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are serious about getting rid of stretchmarks, your best bet is to see a dermatologist.  They may be able use laser surgery or dermabrasion to get rid of them.  Some other options are hormones and steroids (ick).

Lastly, insurance probably won't cover any of this. 

Lotions, potions, and creams over-the-counter don't work.


----------



## ehsen (Oct 1, 2007)

ya I heard that before creams and lotions don't work. But I am curious, most cheesy bodybuilders who are most interested in showing off their bodies ( rather then strenght), I never saw any stretch mark on their body. Some people I know even don't have resources to go to dermatologist. What that people do?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Oct 1, 2007)

ehsen said:


> ya I heard that before creams and lotions don't work. But I am curious, most cheesy bodybuilders who are most interested in showing off their bodies ( rather then strenght), I never saw any stretch mark on their body. Some people I know even don't have resources to go to dermatologist. What that people do?



Dermatologist. Once you have them, it's the only way. There have been some great advances in laser therapies lately & it's not terribly expensive. It is pricey, though, but if they're small, you want to get it taken care of now.

In the meantime... to prevent further stretch marks, get a good skin moisturizer or a lotion from your dermatologist. Every bodybuilder I've known uses more lotion than any woman that I know, besides the massage therapists that is.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2007)

You can get rid of, or reduce the appearance of stretch marks with OTC products. However, you must use something that is truly effective, and you must give it time. Check out this site for products that work, if you have the patience.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 1, 2007)

ehsen said:


> ya I heard that before creams and lotions don't work. But I am curious, most cheesy bodybuilders who are most interested in showing off their bodies ( rather then strenght), I never saw any stretch mark on their body. Some people I know even don't have resources to go to dermatologist. What that people do?


They may get spray on tans, use makeup and so on.  Bodybuilding.com might have some info.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Oct 2, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> You can get rid of, or reduce the appearance of stretch marks with OTC products. However, you must use something that is truly effective, and you must give it time. Check out this site for products that work, if you have the patience.



Your link annoys me, almost as much as stretch marks.
http://www.skinbio.com/quickstretchmarks.html


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Your link annoys me, almost as much as stretch marks.
> http://www.skinbio.com/quickstretchmarks.html



And why is that?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> You can get rid of, or reduce the appearance of stretch marks with OTC products. However, you must use something that is truly effective, and you must give it time. Check out this site for products that work, if you have the patience.





Doc_Jude said:


> Your link annoys me, almost as much as stretch marks.
> http://www.skinbio.com/quickstretchmarks.html



Jade's link is a dead link because it lists the http twice as shown in the URL.  This is why it will not click through.  Doc Jude's link work.  I don't know if that is what he meant.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Jade's link is a dead link.  Can't click through.  Doc Jude's link work.  Are they both the same?
> 
> - Ceicei



Yes, they're the same.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Oct 4, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Jade's link is a dead link because it lists the http twice as shown in the URL.  This is why it will not click through.  Doc Jude's link work.  I don't know if that is what he meant.
> 
> - Ceicei



Yeah, that's what I meant  :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 4, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant  :uhyeah:




Ah...gotcha. I hate when that happens! lol


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 4, 2007)

Haven't tried it, but aloe is supposed to help as well, and it's quite inexpensive in the health food section (look for tiger balm those things, it's there, tube of 99% aloe is usually $4 or so).
Great for dry skin and burns too.


----------



## buldog (Oct 13, 2007)

I heard of vitamin E being used for stretch marks but never tried it myself.  If you find something that does work let us know(I've had mine for 27 yrs)
              Scott


----------

